# Smart Phone Cases



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Just got a new phone and I'm thinking I need a case before it gets cracked or scratched. So what do some of you guys use to protect your phones. By the way I picked up the Moto Bionic if that matters.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

I use the Otterbox for my Droid Bionic. Unfortunately they are large but they are also pretty damn bulletproof.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 for otterbox. They are the standard to which all others fail to live up too.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Otterbox all the way. Expensive, but indestructible.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I had this one on my bionic until I got the extended battery and door which required the extended battery case by the same company. I keep my phone in my pocket and the otterbox is just to big.
http://www.amazon.com/TPU-Cases-Fle..._1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1329693840&sr=1-1


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I had this one on my bionic until I got the extended battery and door which required the extended battery case by the same company. I keep my phone in my pocket and the otterbox is just to big.
> http://www.amazon.com/TPU-Cases-Flexible-Motorola-Diztronic-Packaging/dp/B005IH202Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1329693840&sr=1-1


I know, otterbox still doesnt have a extended battery otterbox.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Is it the Otterbox Defender or Commuter


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an iPhone and I have an otter box commuter. It's not even 6 months old and it broke already. 
I would get the defender if I had to do it again.

Also, check out monoprice.com they are making phone cases and should be I stock in a couple weeks.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

Check out seidio online. I love mine.


----------



## bobbyho (Jun 14, 2008)

For my iphone I moved from Otterbox to the Lifeproof and I like it a lot better. A lot more rugged and more streamlined. Plus the case does not stick to your pocket like the rubber of an Otterbox.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i have the otterbox for my evo, good case but "sticky" will grab what ever else is in your pocket and drop it..

switched to the seidio with extended battery, like it alot


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

One of the better phone cases I have had was the body glove one (when I had my droid x). Problem was that it's soft rubber grabbed everything and eventually the edges got worn out from going in and out of my pocket. I don't have screen protection from my current case (I do keep a protector on it) but I love this case. Its soft but not sticky like the gel cases and the fit is fantastic. Its a cheap cases comparatively speaking, I would recommend giving it a go.
I bought this one for my wife's droid X2 and its a pretty nice case as well but hers is cracked already. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BWEZEU/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=wireless&psc=1


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Otterbox or Griffin makes a model that is spec'd higher than the defender series otterbox. 

Claro by iskin is pretty slick as well. Check it out.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Otter box all the way, I drop mine twice a day and it keeps on ticking.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Otterbox has the best warranty in the industry, but I've had my fare share of problems with defective cases, (although they fedex next-day replacements to my door).


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.griffintechnology.com/armored

This is the case I was trying to find the link for. It does add a little bit of bulk to the otter box defender, but is much better sealed on the speaker grill parts, as well as other areas.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike- said:


> http://www.griffintechnology.com/armored
> 
> This is the case I was trying to find the link for. It does add a little bit of bulk to the otter box defender, but is much better sealed on the speaker grill parts, as well as other areas.


That's the case I have. Makes the phone seem bigger but works pretty well. My phone did once take a fall, landed right on its face and the whole screen shattered.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Aqua tek s might be available soon if enough people pre order it. Looks like a nice case. Think it's water proff, solar charge, battery back up etc etc and very tough. I might get one for when I'm away on vacation as well as work.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

On my second otter box defender since the last one the screen was all scratched up from putting it in my tool belt. iPhone looks bran new still whenever it's out of the case. Check eBay, way cheaper than in the stores for otter box


----------



## Elitedesigns13 (Feb 11, 2012)

I seen this one case at best buy made by my life or something like that it is fully submersible the guy in best buy took his phone and dropped it in a bucket of water and took it out and made a phone call like nothing happened


----------

